# Hexfelder = Riesenaufwand?



## zilti (22. Mai 2007)

Ich plane ein rundenbasiertes Spiel mit Hexfeldern als Spielfläche. Ist der Aufwand dazu (zu) gross? Gibt es da irgendwelche Tutorials bzw. existierende Java-Spiele?


----------



## Marco13 (22. Mai 2007)

Worum geht es genau? Das Feld an sich ist ein normaler 2D-Array. Das Zeichnen ist vmtl etwas trickier als bei rechteckigen Feldern, aber sonst...


----------



## zilti (23. Mai 2007)

Und wie läuft das dann mit der Abfrage des Klicks? Spätestens dann könnte es doch kompliziert werden, oder?


----------



## Quaxli (23. Mai 2007)

Nicht unbedingt. Ich habe bis jetzt noch keine Hex-Felder verwendet, aber wenn Du sie z. B. als Ableitung der Klasse Polygon aufbauen würdes, könntest Du mit der Methode contains(Point p) ermitteln, welches Feld angeklickt wurde.
Es gibt da bestimmt noch bessere Lösungen, aber grundsätzlich würde ich mal über eine der vorhandenen 2D-Grafiklassen nachdenken. 
Polygon wäre insofern wohl noch geeignet, als die Klasse Graphics auch eine Methode drawPolygon(...) besitzt.


----------



## Evil-Devil (23. Mai 2007)

Der Link hier sollte dir weiterhelfen können.
http://www.gamedev.net/reference/articles/article1800.asp


----------

